# Sauces



## ab canuck (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a 12# pork shoulder thawing in the fridge to do a PP for Monday. So I am wondering what people are using o for sauces with the PP, I have a couple recipe's saved I am looking at but am just undecided. Anyone have a favorite go to they make and use that is willing to share? We are all good with spice / zip to the sauce but am also aiming to get the smoke and flavor of the meat as well. Any suggestions would be appreciated, Thx.


----------



## cksteele (Jun 17, 2017)

i like a vinegar based  sauce for pulled pork 

1 tablespoon honey, or brown sugar  to taste

1 heaping tablespoon freshly ground black pepper

1 heaping  tablespoon hot red pepper flakes

1/2 cup apple cider vinegar

1/2 cup white distilled vinegar

3/4 teaspoon Kosher salt

 you could add a little hot sauce  instead of the pepper flakes or keep them if you like it hotter,  and some  ketchup if you want a little tomato flavour


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2017)

There are lighter Finishing Sauces that add flavor and moisture to pulled pork. Then there are BBQ Sauces that are from thin, spicy and vinegar based to a thick sweet Kansas City Sauce that can be used alone or on top of the finishing sauce. I like a Tangy Vinegar Finishing Sauce IN the pork and a Sweet KC Sauce ON the pork. This adds layers of contrasting and complimentary flavor...JJ

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.

1T Mustard

1T Molasses

1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.

For Marinade, cool for 30 minutes the refrigerate until cold.

Marinate meat overnight.

For Glaze, reduce over low heat until syrupy. Brush over grilling meat and caramelize.

Enough for one average butt.4

*Honey Dijon Bubba Q Sauce.*

1C Dijon Mustard 
1C Honey
1/2C Yellow Mustard 
1/2C Ketchup
1/2C Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses 
1/2C Brown Sugar
1T Worcestershire
1T Paprika
1 tsp Granulated Garlic
1 tsp Granulated Onion
1 tsp Cayenne
1 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Oregano
1/2 tsp Thyme
1/2 tsp Kosher Salt
1/4 tsp Allspice
1/4 tsp Cumin
Mix, simmer 5 minutes and cool.
Makes about 4 Cups.

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.

*Red Bubba Q Juice / Lexington NC Style*

2C Cider Vinegar

1C Ketchup

1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce

1/2C Brown Sugar

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.

Makes 3 Cups

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

3C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar

1T Horseradish, prepared

1tsp Celery Seed, ground

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Onion Powder

1/2tsp Garlic Powder

1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper

Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.

Makes about 4 1/2 Cups Sauce. NOTE: This makes a great Dressing for Cole Slaw as well...J

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart     Ripe Blueberries

2 Each      Shallots, Peeled and Sliced

1 Large     Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced

1 TBS        Butter

1 CUP       Balsamic Vinegar

1/2 CUP    Water

1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar

1 TBS        Molasses

1 TBS        Dijon Mustard

6 oz            Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup

6 Each       Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.

Melt the butter in a large sauce pan.  Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.

Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan.  Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.

Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth.  Return the sauce to the sauce pan.  Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning 

with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste.  Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield:  approximately 1 quart.

NOTE: STRAWBERRIES are a great choice with this as well as Stone Fruits.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 17, 2017)

You now know what I'm using.  :biggrin:

JJ, that's quite a list!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 17, 2017)

Holy Wow, That's a lot of sauce to try, Thx guys. I appreciate the info.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey Charlie.  I always use SoFlaQuers finishing sauce on pulled pork.  It's my go to.

Gary 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 18, 2017)

Thx, Gary, I will copy this as well.


----------

